# Graphtec FC8000 64" or Summa D160R



## mehroke (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All,
I find it hard to make up my mind. Please note I am not in the USA so the prices may sound too dear.
I have been quoted $7995 for a summa D series 64" cutter.
Or for an extra $1000.00 I can get a Graphtec fc8000 64" cutter.

I understand that the graphtc has had many complainants regarding its ability to read registration marks on glossy or laminated surfaces, whereas the summa seems to be flawless in this regard.
At advice is greatly appreciated.

Kind regards to all members

Manpreet


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Our FC has no issues. Very happy.
Our ce is picky. Would not buy another ce.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Had an FC8000 myself. Always had problems with it contour cutting. Went to a GX24. Easy contour cutting now. Miss that FC8000 though...wish I could have got it contour cutting easier.

If you are talking about an S Series D Summa...that's a better cutter IMO. Next step above that would be an S Series T. 

D means drag...T means Tangential. The Graphtecs only have "tangential emulation."

I'd spring for the Summa. Much better support too.


----------



## Kontagion (Nov 4, 2012)

Im pretty sure Graphtecs do in fact have actual tangential cutting.


----------

